# SHURE Products Experts



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Need some info:........just acquired A Shure Control Console......model VA300-C,,,,,,,,,,,no info at shure search.........this is a 6 channel unit that I think is for vocals?? mentions 400W @ 8 ohm but speaker output looks like 100w???......looks like speaker columns have 4X8" and 2X10" speakers......tall and thin with light grey tolex and alluminum bumpers model VA300-S.........what do I have???.........is it powered........what's the watts...........and......what's the ohms.........havent plugged in yet until I get info........help.......thanks, Gerry.........


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Try this - see if it's barkin' up the right tree...

http://edmullen.net/manuals/Shure_Vocal_Master_pro_va300_ug.pdf


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for the excellent link...Fretboard.....I guess I didn't google correctly........and just so you know........I posted in the wrong section and "Ship" will try and correct......cheers, Gerry


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like a Shure Vocal Master - our first PA some 25 years ago, and the thing is still kicking. They are pretty much bullet proof, and next time I'm at our rehearsal space I'll get particulars for you. We have long ago retired ours, but man did that thing work hard - daisy chaining cabinets, I'm sure we were down to 1 ohm, and it just kept going. Not the greatest high end response, bit for rehearsal, it should work just fine. THese things used to be really popular, and I still see one now and again, usually a band that has been together forever and never seen the need to upgrade. Congratulations, beautiful warm tube tone. Hmm, I kinda miss it.

Regards


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Am in the midst of repairing the speaker cabs before I attempt to fire up the powered mixer........both cabs have a blown speaker.........McBrides here I come...lol............very interesting wiring scheme for the speaker cabs:the 2 10" speakers are 16ohm and the 4 8" speakers are all 8ohm........when wired they are 16 ohm total.........man this PA system is heavy weight wise......another feature is rear switches on the mixer that attenuate the inputs for instrument use.................


----------

